# Gdansk Open 2009



## Paris (Aug 22, 2009)

We invite all of you to follow live results from Gdansk Open 2009 Competiton 

http://live.speedcubing.com.pl


----------



## Ron (Aug 23, 2009)

Tomasz had 2 attempts for a sub 10 average in the final:
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...ults=All+Results&competitionId=GdanskOpen2009

He must have been shaking...


----------



## Olivér Perge (Aug 23, 2009)

Ron said:


> Tomasz had 2 attempts for a sub 10 average in the final:
> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...ults=All+Results&competitionId=GdanskOpen2009
> 
> He must have been shaking...



Yeah, that's a bummer. :S A better then 11.92 would have done the WR... I know magic is lame and nothing compare to 3x3x3 but i had a similar average at French Open, when i had a 0.90 0.90 0.91 start.  Still having nightmare of the last two attempts. :S

But! There is always a next attempt! 

Also there are more amazing results! Congrats to Kamil for megaminx, to Lukasz for being in the top3 again, to Piotr Michal Padlewski	for his 3rd straight sub-20 average and to many others for the nice results! 

P.S.: Marcin, we've all been there!


----------



## prażeodym (Aug 23, 2009)

Olivér Perge said:


> Ron said:
> 
> 
> > Tomasz had 2 attempts for a sub 10 average in the final:
> ...



I was vey stres because I had to beat Grzegorz Prusak , I very happy becouse finaly I beat him but I very disappointed for all times. But I very happy for my single 1.09 in magic and 2.58 single and 2.99 avg in master magic ;-)


----------



## Mr Cubism (Aug 23, 2009)




----------

